# Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 6



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 6

Hiking the "Ladder Trail"
Turkey Run State Park, Indiana
(my sister and I liked this trail when we were growing up. )


​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Holy Smokes....I get tired just looking at these guy's activities...ahhh, to be a young rooster again...
The hat's gave me a little adventures flashback.......


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How adorable! I love hiking, and it looks like your pretty boys likes hiking too! That bridge looks a little risky, but I'm sure the Agents can handle it!  
Love the latest adventure, it made me smile!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Holy Smokes....I get tired just looking at these guy's activities...ahhh, to be a young rooster again...
The hat's gave me a little adventures flashback.......

Click to expand...

Truthfully, I think the boys may be missing their adventures so if you have any wonderful ideas of things they might do, please PM me to let me know! 



StarlingWings said:



How adorable! I love hiking, and it looks like your pretty boy likes hiking too! That bridge looks a little risky, but I'm sure the Agent can handle it!  
Love the latest adventure, it made me smile!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star -- Scooter says he's upset you didn't notice him sitting on the cliff though! 
Scooter believes Skipper ALWAYS gets the most attention. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

How cute. They are so adventurous they need their own survivor show


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That seems like a wonderful place to visit and climbing all those ladders is great exercise for your boys! 
Scooter appears to be lost in thought, I think he is contemplating the idea of using his wings and fly all the way to the top in order to "steal" the first place from big brother Skipper.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

So cute! It's so nice to see how they enjoy the nature!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



How cute. They are so adventurous they need their own survivor show

Click to expand...

Survivor - Starring Skipper and Scooter! 



aluz said:



That seems like a wonderful place to visit and climbing all those ladders is great exercise for your boys! 
Scooter appears to be lost in thought, I think he is contemplating the idea of using his wings and fly all the way to the top in order to "steal" the first place from big brother Skipper. 

Click to expand...

 That sounds like something Scooter would try. 



nuxi said:



So cute! It's so nice to see how they enjoy the nature!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Truthfully, I think the boys may be missing their adventures so if you have any wonderful ideas of things they might do, please PM me to let me know!
> 
> Thanks, Star -- Scooter says he's upset you didn't notice him sitting on the cliff though!
> Scooter believes Skipper ALWAYS gets the most attention. *


Haha, tell Scooter I was only joking, he's really the most handsome boy!
But actually, the story is that my phone was dying, so I put it on low brightness and was looking on there!  
I edited my post to include little Scooter as well, but I think he should know that he would stay secret longer in the top-secret missions because he clearly blends in much better than his bossy big brother :laugh:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

(John William's heroic rhythm of the Indiana Jones theme playing)

_COMING SOON TO THEATERS WORLDWIDE..._

"Un Un Un, it's not who ya think", Skipper takes off his brown hat and  at the audience

"Yep, we sure fooled them, Skip!", and off comes Scooter's hat 

"Cut, cut!" a very annoyed director (Steven Spielberg) yells at the duo through the horn."C'mon, stop horsing around! You guys are supposed to promote my next and final Indiana Jones for this teaser. BTW, can someone fetch Harrison from his trailer? I should just have him do this scene and fire these 2 clowns!"

_Meanwhile in his trailer, Harrison Ford seems to be gagged and securely bound on all limbs_ :evil:

To be continued  - Skip-n-Scoot


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! Scooter you are so very brave sitting on the edge of the cliff.. Skipper is saying lets see how high we can go to see what is at the bottom of the cliff. But with all of the hiking you guys are doing makes me tied.. You guys are so cool. Stay tuned for the next episode of Skipper and Scooters adventures...Thanks for sharing Deb....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



I edited my post to include little Scooter as well, but I think he should know that he would stay secret longer in the top-secret missions because he clearly blends in much better than his bossy big brother :laugh:

Click to expand...

 Scooter was much happier after your comment that he may be the better secret agent! 



Jedikeet said:



"Un Un Un, it's not who ya think", Skipper takes off his brown hat and  at the audience

Meanwhile in his trailer, Harrison Ford seems to be gagged and securely bound on all limbs

Click to expand...

Binding and gagging Harrison Ford would be definitely be something right up the boys' alley!! :laughing:



LynandIndigo said:



You guys are so cool. Stay tuned for the next episode of Skipper and Scooters adventures...Thanks for sharing Deb....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow - what a venue! And here go the intrepid 2 again!...Of course the first question that comes to mind is why they bother with all that climbing, when they could easily just spread their little wings and Fly to the top!...But then I answer my own question with "Then Where would the Adventure be?..." (Kind of like taking a helicopter to the top of Mount Everest, instead of hiking all the way up)
And besides, those cute hats could easily get blown off in flight...
Super cute picture, Deb! hoto: :2thumbs:*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Whoa!! what a great spot!! I have to say that I am jealous!! Who else would be standing there on these dangerous stairs? Heroes Skipper and Scooter of course!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I think they should parachute next from an airplane and have peachy be the pilot


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Wow - what a venue! And here go the intrepid 2 again!...Of course the first question that comes to mind is why they bother with all that climbing, when they could easily just spread their little wings and Fly to the top!...But then I answer my own question with "Then Where would the Adventure be?..." (Kind of like taking a helicopter to the top of Mount Everest, instead of hiking all the way up)
And besides, those cute hats could easily get blown off in flight...
Super cute picture, Deb! hoto: :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie! 



despoinaki said:



Whoa!! what a great spot!! I have to say that I am jealous!! Who else would be standing there on these dangerous stairs? Heroes Skipper and Scooter of course! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina. 



kcladyz said:



I think they should parachute next from an airplane and have peachy be the pilot

Click to expand...

  Heidi, you are determined to have Peachy involved in Skipper and Scooter's adventures! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Those two amaze me , you don't know where they will pop up next.
AT first look I thought to myself now what has Miss Faerybee posted a picture of them in their cage for ????

Then I read these ladders are actually used by people , NOT our two Super MARVELS. 
Of course they would simply fly to the top :laughing:


----------

